# Topics > Agriculture >  GardenSpace, gardening robot, Canberra, Australia

## Airicist

twitter.com/GetGardenSpace

"GardenSpace: A robot for helping you grow food at home" on Kickstarter

Co-founder and Software Engineer - Luke Worth

Co-founder and Lead Hardware Engineer - Ken Loh

Co-founder - Tom Watkins

----------


## Airicist

GardenSpace KickStarter

Published on Oct 23, 2017

----------


## Airicist

GardenSpace sprays critters and keeps your plants watered

Published on Oct 17, 2017

"GardenSpace acts as sentry and caretaker of your garden"

by Andrew Gebhart
October 17, 2017

----------

